# Fishing buddies



## ashtne189 (Apr 28, 2014)

Hi all, new to the area. Well new to ocean fishing but not fishing in general. Just bought a kayak and looking to do some off shore fishing. Can I tag along with anyone????


----------



## Justin618 (Aug 18, 2013)

Post in the kayak section. More viewers and I'm sure some of those guys would be willing to take you out.


----------



## Magic Mike (Jun 30, 2009)

Agreed... Check out the yak session... but a few things. PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE make sure you have all the proper gear and are wearing a pfd, make sure conditions are right, tell someone your float plan, and DO NOT take a sit-in kayak in the gulf... and stay away from the pass (if in Pensacola). You may want to stay to the bay and flats until you have some experience


----------

